# An interesting comb configuration...



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not sure if this qualifies for smallcell...


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

They're heck on potato bugs! Not much for honey, though


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll bite...Is that one frame? or are there frames behind that one? Maybe the box was standing end to end when the honeybees moved in the second time...


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah it classifies as small cell, if you're a hornet!!! Friggin' waxmoths!!! I hope the hornets had a field day with them!!!


...JP


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

This came from a 5 frame nuc that had died two winters ago. Last spring(2007), I left the box sit as a swarm bait box as it had a lot of wax moth damage. By mid-summer, it was loaded with yellow jackets. I left it in the yard and had it as a point of interest for the summer picnic and advertised it as a "hive of interest" for the bravest of beekeepers. Of course it did not take long for a few to get a "surprise" as they opened the box up. 

Yes, all 5 frames were one big YJ nest. They left the bees alone for the most part throughout the summer. I sealed it up late summer as they would of ravaged my other nucs in the fall. So this was what was left this spring.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

I have torn into a few yellow jackets nests before. They have some monster looking queens, when compared to honeybees. I think the biggest one I have ever seen was about two to two and a half inches long.


----------

